# Fishing in Singapore?



## KevinKK

Do I need license? Where are the good fishing spots? Also looking for fishing buddy


----------



## Grigoli

No, you don't need a fishing license for sport fishing.


----------



## sgporc

no licence required...

"But take note, fishing is only permitted in designated areas and should be carried out in the most responsible manner. Please kindly respect the surrounding area and wildlife. No live bait is to be used at all times." check out link


----------



## asublimepizza

Not unless you decide on hand grenade fishing..&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Gateway

Puggol jetty is a great place for fishing but not at the jetty itself of course!


----------

